# How can i become a gunsmith?



## SPLATTERPUNK (Jun 19, 2011)

THE TITLE PRETTY MUCH SUMS IT UP. I'M 20 YEARS OLD AND I WOULD LIKE TO BE A GUNSMITH. I LIVE IN THE INLAND EMPIRE AND I'VE ALREADY RESEARCHED THE SCHOOL IN SUSANVILLE, CA ABOUT THERE GUNSMITH CLASS BUT IT'S TOO FAR. CAN ANYONE ELSE GIVE ME ANY INFORMATION ON WHERE I CAN START TO BECOMING A GUNSMITH.

(AND YES, I KNOW I'M WRITING IN ALL CAPS, I AM NOT YELLING, I AM NOT ANGRY, AND I WOULD NOT LIKE TO DEBATE ON WHY I SHOULD TAKE MY CAPS LOCK OFF. I'VE ALREADY GOTTEN INTO A LENGTHY AND UNNECESSARY BATTLE WITH MEMBERS OF CALGUNS.NET OVER IT AND I WOULD NOT LIKE TO HAVE ANOTHER. IF ANYONE COULD PLEASE HELP ME WITH ANY INFORMATION FOR RESIDENTS OF SOCAL IT WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATE. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE :smt1099 )


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

PLEASE DO NOT POST IN ALL-CAPS. It looks as if you are shouting.

Several California schools provide gunsmithing courses. Send for community-college catalogs, or access them on the web, and see what you can find.
My memory (faulty at my age) says that at least two California State colleges in Northern California have gunsmithing courses (Trinity and Humboldt, I think).

The Brownells website provides leads to gunsmithing schools, too, but not necessarily in California.

Failing that, there are community college and state college programs that will teach you machine-shop practice. It's not specifically gunsmithing, but it's what you need.

After finishing gunsmithing school, apprentice yourself to a gunsmith and learn the tricks of the trade. It would be worth your while to be willing to move to another town, in order to find such a position. It would also be worthwhile to work for no pay while you are apprenticing, just for the learning experience.
Both the school from which you graduate and Brownells can help you there, too.

I live in a very small "town." We have one gunsmith. He's a very recent graduate of the program at Colorado School of Trades (or Mines—I disremember). He's very young, and he still has to work in local restaurants in the summer, in order to live. But his work is pretty good and, as he improves and gathers clients, he will be self-supporting soon.

(It's not a high-pay job. My father used to say, "Just as the shoemaker's children never go shod, the gunsmith's kids can never afford to buy a gun.")


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Caps off..........


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey, *Ozzy*...
I'm not a moderator here, but I know that if you post language like that, and aggressiveness like that, you will be first admonished and then banned.
Be polite and friendly.

I once admonished a member for the same transgression, on a forum where I am a moderator, and found that he was a hemiplegic who was typing with one working finger. He didn't know how to turn his all-caps off with only one finger.
I had to apologize, of course.


----------



## hms (Apr 22, 2012)

*to help with caps lock*



SPLATTERPUNK said:


> THE TITLE PRETTY MUCH SUMS IT UP. I'M 20 YEARS OLD AND I WOULD LIKE TO BE A GUNSMITH. I LIVE IN THE INLAND EMPIRE AND I'VE ALREADY RESEARCHED THE SCHOOL IN SUSANVILLE, CA ABOUT THERE GUNSMITH CLASS BUT IT'S TOO FAR. CAN ANYONE ELSE GIVE ME ANY INFORMATION ON WHERE I CAN START TO BECOMING A GUNSMITH.
> 
> (AND YES, I KNOW I'M WRITING IN ALL CAPS, I AM NOT YELLING, I AM NOT ANGRY, AND I WOULD NOT LIKE TO DEBATE ON WHY I SHOULD TAKE MY CAPS LOCK OFF. I'VE ALREADY GOTTEN INTO A LENGTHY AND UNNECESSARY BATTLE WITH MEMBERS OF CALGUNS.NET OVER IT AND I WOULD NOT LIKE TO HAVE ANOTHER. IF ANYONE COULD PLEASE HELP ME WITH ANY INFORMATION FOR RESIDENTS OF SOCAL IT WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATE. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE :smt1099 )


If you would like to keep all the people who get bent about caps (personally, if I can read it I don't care...who made the silly rule that caps are yelling? does that mean the first letter of every sentence is shouted?? LOL)

Just write your post in word or some other writing program and then cut and paste it here . . . then you can spell check it too and make all the lil naal wankers happy

Have fun and remember..CAPS aren't important...sight alingment and sight picture are !!


----------

